# UGA/Auburn Game Thread



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

Good luck to the dawgs today. I hope you win this game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

auburn first and goal uga 8 yard line.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

Td barn up 7 -0 on 11 play opening drive


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 14, 2015)

You can tell the Uga fans have left or gone silent the last two weeks..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

nice sack by uga at barn 10.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

4th and 5 barn punting


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

dogs take over at their 37.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 14, 2015)

i saw Bo play vs florida in 85, he went out in the first half and a guy named fullwood came in and ran betta


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

If UGA doesn't tackle, this game will get ugly.   The wild Dawg formation should be a once in a while play, not 2-3 times in a row, because it is not a surprise after that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can tell the Uga fans have left or gone silent the last two weeks..



Wait till Bama loses.  Whenever that'll  be.  Some of the pot stir bandwagons will return trying to throw smack around


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

UGA goes into a timeout and that's the best they can do?


----------



## Jeetdawg (Nov 14, 2015)

I haven't paid too much attention to the "sideline" shots during the season, but I noticed Richt had the play calling sheet in his hand and was looking at it as the OC made the play call.  Has he done this all year?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

UGA struggling just to get a 1st down on 4 downs.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Schotty has remembered UGA has a fullback and tight end and used them both in the 1st quarter-amazing.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can tell the Uga fans have left or gone silent the last two weeks..



Woke up with a migraine, that's why I wasn't here early.  The way UGA's playing, it may get worse again.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 14, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Woke up with a migraine, that's why I wasn't here early.  The way UGA's playing, it may get worse again.



Eww sorry bud. Go down to the saddle club get you some bbq that'll help ya!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can tell the Uga fans have left or gone silent the last two weeks..




At work today. Can't get on my phone except lunch...... we stink......


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Burn that timeout, it's not like you might need it at the end of the half to kick a field goal or something


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Throw the toss sweep to your 6'2" 250 lb fullback and run Michel between tackles, genius.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow

Lambert imitates J Coker and takes a sack at a crucial part of the field


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

Throw away the ball you idiots!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 14, 2015)

Why is lambert even getting starts any more?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 14, 2015)

So are they playing yet.


----------



## srb (Nov 14, 2015)

*Look here ...*



BROWNING7WSM said:


> Wow
> 
> Lambert imitates J Coker and takes a sack at a crucial part of the field



Auburn puts JJ in look what happens:::Int


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Why is lambert even getting starts any more?



Good question

Don't y'all have a young'un who could get a early jump on things for next year?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

If this game gets to 14-3, I don't know if UGA can come back.  They have to hold Auburn to a FG here.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> So are they playing yet.



Attempting


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

Painful watching this game.  I'm turning the channel. Seen pee wee games with better play


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

dogs will find a way.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 14, 2015)

As I sit in the stand enjoying this nice day it sounds like puppies will stay on the porch again this saturday


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2015)

UGA's O-line sux, no other way to describe it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> UGA's O-line sux, no other way to describe it.



Kolton Houston especially.  He is only about 280 lbs against 320 lbs defensive lineman.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

nickel back said:


> As I sit in the stand enjoying this nice day it sounds like puppies will stay on the porch again this saturday



Hope you kill another beast. godogs16


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Lambert took the concrete shoes off for one play.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

TD tie ballgame after as bad as UGA has played.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a coach knock one of his own players out with a head slap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2015)

boogity boogity boogity....


----------



## srb (Nov 14, 2015)

Au is just horrible:::


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2015)

What's the score and what quarter?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2015)

Not very often I pull for UGA, but for now, go Dawgs


----------



## srb (Nov 14, 2015)

*This...*



lbzdually said:


> TD tie ballgame after as bad as UGA has played.



Td Ga ....Just bad
Now Au Horrible:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

UGA gest a fumble now.  Defense is coming on.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2015)

4th, 8:49 left, UGA 17-10, UGA just recovered fumble on AUs 17 yard line


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2015)

UGAs ball


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

UGA has to get 7 here.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

they will probably get 3 penalties to get them out of FG range.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2015)

UGA playing "not to lose",  pathetic 3rd down call


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> UGA playing "not to lose",  pathetic 3rd down call



Yep.


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank God their QB is more inaccurate than ours.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow a UGA lineman got held on that 4th down run.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Stupid penalty.  Rciht playing not lose is going to cause them to lose.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Block in the back.


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 14, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Wow a UGA lineman got held on that 4th down run.



Everybody saw it but the official. It was real bad.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Fumble UGA ball!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 14, 2015)

Score


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Now Richt will run it into the defense and get a safety.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Score



i had to step out. killed that buck yet?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

I think Auburn gets a safety, then get a TD and goes for 2 to tie it.


----------



## srb (Nov 14, 2015)

You guys think ga is bad....
Well you see Au is Horrible:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

It comes down to an onside kick for the game.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i had to step out. killed that buck yet?



Not yet


----------



## Cleburne (Nov 14, 2015)

Congrats on the win dogs.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 14, 2015)

Pruitt made the halftime adjustment.  How many times with Grantham or Martinez would the 2nd half been exactly like the 1st?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2015)

Dawgs win. GON huntin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 14, 2015)

Pruitt is the best coach we have


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs win. GON huntin



where?


----------



## bwbb88 (Nov 14, 2015)

How bout that interception, lets go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!! To all you folks that think Richt is out there it is. Doesnt matter how the season has gone so far, rivals are always unpredictable.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

congrats mutzzz.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> where?



Troup Co.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 14, 2015)

UGA wins out...GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs win. GON huntin



Your late



deerhuntingdawg said:


> Pruitt is the best coach we have



Yep


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Your late



For what? I was in the stand at 3pm.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

srb said:


> You guys think ga is bad....
> Well you see Au is Horrible:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



Sell the gus bus


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2015)

Fire gus


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 14, 2015)

I didn't get to watch it, but I got text message updates from a buddy. Sounded like an ugly win. I didn't expect us to win, so that was a pleasant surprise.  Always good to beat a rival.  After UF, I didn't expect us to win out, but it might just happen.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 14, 2015)

Final score?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

20-13


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah uga won but auburn wasn,t much of a team either.   If that guy hadn,t fumbled near goal line for auburn could have  went the other way. ( guess the mark richt fans are happy now guess they will keep him another year)


----------



## weagle (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad I had to work today.  Saw enough of the game to see that we were floundering around. 

Congrats to the Dogs on the win.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 14, 2015)

weagle said:


> Glad I had to work today.  Saw enough of the game to see that we were floundering around.
> 
> Congrats to the Dogs on the win.



Not sure why they replaced JJ with a less than 100% White.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2015)

Looked like two cripple old women fighting over a pew at church. Pitiful.


----------



## srb (Nov 14, 2015)

*Check....*



Throwback said:


> Looked like two cripple old women fighting over a pew at church. Pitiful.



Ga=Bad
Au=Horrible


Back to:::
#Beat Missouri  Sat night....................................................


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2015)

8 wins out of ten games vs Auburn  for the Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Scott G (Nov 14, 2015)

birddog52 said:


> Yeah uga won but auburn wasn,t much of a team either.   If that guy hadn,t fumbled near goal line for auburn could have  went the other way. ( guess the mark richt fans are happy now guess they will keep him another year)



Only 1 offensive TD against the weakest defense in the SEC. Schotty isn't garbage. There's all sorts of tumors about bad relations between he and Pruitt. Fingers crossed Schott is on the way out after only 1 year.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 14, 2015)

Dawgs dodged a couple bullets by recovering both their fumbles.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2015)

Pretty can put down a W for the Dawgs when they play Auburn. Don't matter how bad things get there is always Auburn.


----------



## weagle (Nov 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Pretty can put down a W for the Dawgs when they play Auburn. Don't matter how bad things get there is always Auburn.



We'll take our National Championship and 2 SEC championships in the last 5 years.

What is it that the dogs have?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2015)

weagle said:


> What is it that the dogs have?


8 out of ten over auburn


----------



## weagle (Nov 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> 8 out of ten over auburn



Plus Coach Richt forever.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2015)

weagle said:


> Plus Coach Richt forever.



ouch


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Not sure why they replaced JJ with a less than 100% White.



This is pretty much what we have dealt with all year.  Gus has made some very bad decisions and just incredibly bad play calls.  There was no reason to take JJ out then and put Sean White in.  He basically lost the game for his players.   Jeremy was managing the game and our defense was keeping us in it.   Sean was not 100%.   

Game went about as I expected.   Both defenses played decent and both offenses played terrible.  One special teams TD decided it.    

The stadium was quiet all day, the tailgating area was dead.   It has just been that kind of year.    

Good win UGA fans.   Not much else to say about this game.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2015)

weagle said:


> Plus Coach Richt forever.



Thats fine and Richt will continue to own Auburn forever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Not sure why they replaced JJ with a less than 100% White.



Dont try and second guess the greatest coaching mind in college football!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 15, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> This is pretty much what we have dealt with all year.  Gus has made some very bad decisions and just incredibly bad play calls.  There was no reason to take JJ out then and put Sean White in.  He basically lost the game for his players.   Jeremy was managing the game and our defense was keeping us in it.   Sean was not 100%.
> 
> Game went about as I expected.   Both defenses played decent and both offenses played terrible.  One special teams TD decided it.
> 
> ...




agree with the JJ managing the game. I think Gus is doing more damage to JJs confidence than JJs play. He is going to make mistakes as a first year guy. Let the guy try to get into a rhythm and not worry about looking over his shoulder to see who is warming up.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Thats fine and Richt will continue to own Auburn forever!!!!!!!!!



And not much else.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 15, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Looked like two cripple old women fighting over a pew at church. Pitiful.



Our crippled old woman whupped your crippled old woman.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 15, 2015)

W is always better than L. That is all.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 15, 2015)

I will take a W over any SEC opponent.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2015)

fairhope said:


> agree with the JJ managing the game. I think Gus is doing more damage to JJs confidence than JJs play. He is going to make mistakes as a first year guy. Let the guy try to get into a rhythm and not worry about looking over his shoulder to see who is warming up.



Unfortunately, it is one of his flaws.  His ego gets the best of him and he hurts his team by making stupid decisions at critical time.  Sean was obviously not 100% and he should have never seen the field after his first series.  But by leaving him in there, UGA got a little momentum and we lost ours.   In a game that tight, thats all it took.   

We have lost 4 games this year that we had a very good chance of winning.  All were lost on critical calls by Gus.  He has to take responsibility for that but he wont.   

Our defense was playing a good game yesterday and our team looked pretty hyped up until the Sean White fiasco.  Then the ending when Louis fumbled at the goal line was just icing on the cake.   A close game but in the end, we did not win


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2015)

No way to call it was correct again. ST TD won it. Glad we got the w but not much to be excited about


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2015)

weagle said:


> Plus Coach Richt forever.



Then that would mean the barn loses 80% of their games against UGA ......forever.


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 16, 2015)

That was a good comeback


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> No way to call it was correct again. ST TD won it. Glad we got the w but not much to be excited about



not even godog16?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not even godog16?



Jacob "The Second Coming" Eason has yet to play a game.


----------

